# φυγόκεντρες δυνάμεις



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Φυγόκεντρος και κεντρόφυγος. Είναι από τις λέξεις που με έκαναν να θαυμάζω την ευελιξία της ελληνικής. Ενώ στα αγγλικά λέμε _headache_, αφού είναι πόνος, και αποκλείεται να πούμε _achehead_, στα ελληνικά δεν είχαμε πρόβλημα να πούμε και _κεφαλόπονος_ και _πονοκέφαλος_ και να χρησιμοποιούμε και τα δύο και συχνότερα το ανώμαλο.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ έχει ένα πλαίσιο με την ιστορία των αποδόσεων για τους ξένους όρους _centripetal_ και _centrifugal_ που ρίχνει λίγο φως στο πώς έφτιαχναν ορολογία τις μέρες που δεν υπήρχαν τα ISO και η Ελέτο.

*φυγόκεντρος - κεντρόφυγος - κεντρομόλος.* Στις αρχές τού 18ου αι. πλάστηκαν στη λόγια Λατινική τής εποχής οι λ. centripetus και centrifugus, για να δηλώσουν αντιστοίχως στη φυσική την κίνηση μιας δυνάμεως προς το κέντρο (centripetus) και την κίνηση μιας δυνάμεως από το κέντρο (centrifugus). H προς το κέντρο κίνηση δηλώθηκε από τα λατ. centrum «κέντρο» + petere «ζητώ» (> centripetus), ενώ η από το κέντρο απομάκρυνση, φυγή με τα λατ. centrum «κέντρο» + fugere «φεύγω, απομακρύνομαι» (> centrifugus). Έτσι πλάστηκαν (από τους νεολατινικούς όρους) οι γαλλ. όροι centripète (1700) και centrifuge (1700), από όπου οι αγγλ. centripetal και centrifugal. Από τους ξένους όρους οι Έλληνες διαφωτιστές τού 18ου αι. έπλασαν τους ελλην. όρους *κεντρόμολος* (< _κέντρο_ + -_μόλος_ < αρχ. αόρ. β΄ _έ-μολ-ον_ «ήλθα» τού ρ. _βλώσκω_ [πβ. μολών λαβέ]) και *κεντρόφυξ*, -υγος (< _κέντρο + -φυξ_ < θ. _φυγ-_από αόρ. β΄ _έ-φυγ-ον_ τού _φεύγω_ [πβ. _πρόσ-φυξ_ «πρόσφυγας»]). Και οι δύο όροι πρωτομαρτυρούνται στον διαμορφωτή τής καθαρεύουσας Νικηφόρο Θεοτόκη (1766) και στον διδάσκαλο τού Γένους Ευγένιο Βούλγαρι (1766). Ωστόσο, έναντι τού αρχαίου τύπου _κεντρόμολος_ (που θα ήταν και ορθότερος [πβ. αυτόμολος]), ο άλλος διδάσκαλος τού Γένους, ο Κωνσταντίνος Βαρδαλάχος, το έτος 1812 υποστήριξε (και επέβαλε) τον τονισμό *κεντρομόλος*. Για το _κεντρομόλος_ προτάθηκαν και άλλες αποδόσεις (_κεντροπετής_, Σπυρ. Μαυρογένης 1863, _κεντρόποδες δυνάμεις_, Χριστόδ. Ακαρνάν 1786, _κεντροφερής_ και _κεντροδιώκτις_ _δύναμη, Γαλλοελληνκό Λεξικό _Μ. Σχινά και Ι. Λεβαδέως), που δεν επικράτησαν. Για το _κεντρόφυξ / κεντρόφυγος _προτάθηκε από τον πολύ Κωνσταντίνο Ασώπιο (1843) ο τ. *φυγόκεντρος*, ο οποίος και επικράτησε (ο τ. _φυξίκεντρος_ που προτάθηκε από τον Ηρακλή Μητσόπουλο [1845] δεν επικράτησε).​

Σε κάποια λεξικά (π.χ. ΠαπΛεξ, ΛΚΝ, Αντίστροφο) θα βρούμε το ουσιαστικό _*φυγοκέντριση*_:
*φυγοκέντριση *η *:* διαδικασία κατά την οποία εφαρμόζεται, αξιοποιείται η φυγόκεντρη δύναμη σε διάφορους μηχανισμούς, συσκευές κτλ. για ορισμένους σκοπούς: _Mε τη φυγοκέντριση επιτυγχάνεται ο διαχωρισμός ορισμένων στερεών συστατικών που περιέχονται σε ένα υγρό σώμα. Στέγνωμα των ρούχων με φυγοκέντριση_. [λόγ. _φυγοκεντρ(ικός) -ισις _> _-ιση _μτφρδ. γαλλ. centrifugation] (ΛΚΝ)​
Ωστόσο, στο διαδίκτυο θα ανακαλύψουμε ότι είναι διπλάσιες οι χρήσεις του ουσιαστικού _*φυγοκέντρηση*_ από τη _*φυγοκέντριση*_. Ελάχιστοι χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο _*φυγοκέντρωση*_.

_Φυγοκέντριση_ η livepedia, _φυγοκέντρηση_ η Βικιπαίδεια, πιο πολλά τα πρώτα από τα δεύτερα στα σχολικά βιβλία στο pi-schools.gr, ενώ το Google, κάθε φορά που του γράφω _φυγοκέντριση_, θέλει να με διορθώσει.

Η _φυγοκέντριση_ προϋποθέτει και ρήμα _*φυγοκεντρίζω*_. Στο ρήμα, ωστόσο, όπου το ζήτημα δεν είναι απλώς ορθογραφικό, τα _φυγοκεντρείται_ είναι απείρως περισσότερα από τα _φυγοκεντρίζεται_ και το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στους άλλους ρηματικούς τύπους, που σημαίνει ότι έχουμε μια περίπτωση παρόμοια με εκείνη του _καταχωρίζω / καταχωρώ_, όπου η χρήση δείχνει κάποια στιγμή να προτιμά τύπους που δεν είναι κατάδηλα μεταβατικοί.

Κι όλα αυτά επειδή κάποιος φίλος των θετικών επιστημών αναρωτήθηκε για ένα _φυγοκεντρηθεί_ στο κυριακάτικο άρθρο του Ν. Ξυδάκη:
Υπό το βάρος της μνημονιακής πολιτικής που εφάρμοσε, το ΠΑΣΟΚ ίσως φυγοκεντρηθεί σε εκσυγχρονιστές - νεοφιλελεύθερους, λαϊκιστές - πατριώτες, κεντρώους κ.λπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2011)

Ας προσθέσουμε και τους φυγοκεντρητές, τα μηχανήματα φυγοκέντρησης (για να θυμηθούμε και τους καταχωρητές [registers] της πληροφορικής και να ολοκληρωθεί ο κύκλος της παρομοίωσης με το _καταχωρίζω / καταχωρώ_).

Και, ευχ! ;)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2011)

Και για να ολοκληρωθεί το νήμα: *ανθρωποφυγόκεντρος*, η (ουσ.) = *human centrifuge*.




Ο τύπος πέφτει σε απώλεια συνείδησης στα 9g:



Ενώ η τύπισσα εδώ τα κρατάει τα 9g για 15"!


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Υπάρχουν και _φυγοκεντρωτές_, και θα περίμενα αντίστοιχα και _ανθρωποφυγοκεντρωτές_, αλλά ίσως φταίει που ξέρουμε Κεντρωτές και όχι Κεντρητές.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2011)

Καλά, καλά — μείντε 'σείς στους _φυγοκεντρητές _και τους _φυγοκεντρωτές_, την ώρα που όλοι σχεδόν λένε _*φυγοκεντριστές*_.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2011)

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για ανύπαρκτα πράγματα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

SBE said:


> Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για ανύπαρκτα πράγματα...



Στη Φυσική. Γιατί στην πολιτική, μόνο φυγόκεντρες δυνάμεις λειτουργούν αυτή τη στιγμή... 


@Ζαζ:
Οι _φυγοκεντριστές_ είναι, προφανώς, η προτίμηση και των λεξικογράφων.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Καλά, καλά — μείντε 'σείς στους _φυγοκεντρητές _και τους _φυγοκεντρωτές_, την ώρα που όλοι σχεδόν λένε _*φυγοκεντριστές*_.



Ποιοι όλοι; 

συσκευή φυγοκέντρησης: 76
φυγοκεντριστής: 42
φυγοκεντρητής: 62
φυγοκεντρωτής: 89 (προσθήκη, μετά το αποκάτω του Νικέλ)

ΔΓ/ΔΑ: 6.999.999.999.819 6.999.999.730
Άκυρα/λευκά: 1 (ο Κίτσος, που το λέει γυροβολιάρ'κο)


Σας παρακαλώ, μη μου κάνετε τον φυγοκεντρικό διαχωριστήρα καμιά φυγοκεντριστίρα· τον θυμάμαι έτσι από μικρός και δε θα τ' αντέξω. Αν είναι για τυρί, μάλιστα! Διαχωριστύρας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Μα πρόσθεσε και τον _φυγοκεντρωτή_ με τις δικές σου μετρήσεις, γιατί εμένα το κάθε ιστοπλοϊκό μού βγάζει κι άλλο αποτέλεσμα (89 καθαρά, με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια).


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 15, 2011)

daeman said:


> Ποιοι όλοι;
> 
> "φυγοκεντρητής": 62
> "φυγοκεντριστής": 42
> "συσκευή φυγοκέντρησης": 76



Το "φυγόκεντρος" (συσκευή), που το μαθαίναμε εμείς, δεν παίζει; (άντε να βρεις χιτς για αυτό όμως...)



daeman said:


> ΔΓ/ΔΑ: 6.999.999.999.819
> Άκυρα/λευκά: 1 (ο Κίτσος, που το λέει γυροβολιάρ'κο)



:-D


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Μπράβο, dharvatis! 
Και γιατί μου θύμισες τη _φυγόκεντρο _στα εργαστήρια, και γιατί έσωσες την προηγούμενη μορφή τού ποστ με τις γκουγκλεύσεις· η Όπερά μου κάνει νερά, θα τη φυγοσουτάρω, μου φαίνεται.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 15, 2011)

:clap: :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Το "φυγόκεντρος" (συσκευή), που το μαθαίναμε εμείς, δεν παίζει; (άντε να βρεις χιτς για αυτό όμως...)


Μα και η _*ανθρωποφυγόκεντρος *_που ανέφερα πιο πάνω, σ' αυτήν τη λογική εδράζεται.

ΥΓ Μόνο ο Νίκελ δεν το κατάλαβε! :devil:


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Εκτός από τον _φυγοκεντρωτή_, τα πολλά ευρήματα τα έχει ο _φυγοκεντρικός διαχωριστής_. Είναι κι αυτό απόδοση του _centrifuge_;

Τι να κάνω που δεν μου αρέσει το σκέτο _η φυγόκεντρος_; Και οι Γάλλοι τη λένε _centrifugeuse_.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τι να κάνω που δεν μου αρέσει το σκέτο _η φυγόκεντρος_;


Εμείς έτσι τη λέγαμε στο πανεπιστήμιο.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εκτός από τον _φυγοκεντρωτή_, τα πολλά ευρήματα τα έχει ο _φυγοκεντρικός διαχωριστής_. Είναι κι αυτό απόδοση του _centrifuge_;



Μάλλον όχι, υπάρχει και ο όρος _centrifugal separator_.



nickel said:


> Τι να κάνω που δεν μου αρέσει το σκέτο _η φυγόκεντρος_; Και οι Γάλλοι τη λένε _centrifugeuse_.



Μα γιατί; Έχει μια τρυφερότητα το θηλυκό - όλο _αναδευτήρες, επωαστήρες_ και _φυγοκεντρωτές_ θα είμαστε;  Στη σχολή πάντως μόνο έτσι τη λέγαμε.

Edit: Πες τα Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Το κατάλαβα από τον πρώτο που το είπε ότι έτσι το λέει όλο το πανεπιστήμιο. Κανονικά το _φυγόκεντρος_ πάει με τη _δύναμη_ και όλες οι άλλες συσκευές που αξιοποιούν τη φυγόκεντρη δύναμη λέγονται _φυγοκεντρική_ κάτι. Αλλά κουβέντα κάνουμε, δεν θα πάω στις σχολές να τους αλλάξω τις ταμπέλες.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Εμείς έτσι τη λέγαμε στο πανεπιστήμιο.



Και όχι μόνο στο πανεπιστήμιο· αν ρωτήσεις εργαστηριακούς (εργαζόμενους σε χημικά, βιολογικά, μικροβιολογικά κ.λπ. εργαστήρια, ιδίως πιο παλιούς) στην πιάτσα, για _τη φυγόκεντρο_ (συσκευή) θα σου πουν, ευνόητα αφού γι' αυτούς είναι καθημερινή λέξη - σύντομη και καθιερωμένη στη σχετική τζάργκον, χωρίς να χρειάζεται πρόσθετα για να καταλάβουν τι ακριβώς σημαίνει, ξέρουν ότι κάνει διαχωρισμό συστατικών - και δεν ασχολούνται με την αρχή της λειτουργίας της για να την μπερδέψουν με τη δύναμη, αλλά με την πρακτική χρήση της. Άσε που, όσο να 'ναι, το θηλυκό μια γλύκα την έχει (που λέει ο dharvatis), απαραίτητη στο άχαρο, στείρο εργαστηριακό περιβάλλον. 
Αυτά, από το έταιρον μου ήμισυ. Για τους διαχωριστήρες, την άλλη βδομάδα που θα δω τον πατέρα μου· έχει εγκαταστήσει τους μισούς φυγοκεντρικούς στα λιοτρίβια της Ελλάδας.


----------



## pontios (Nov 16, 2011)

Ίσως ο διαχωρισμός είναι του τύπου που συζητήθηκε εδώ ; (metaphorically speaking).
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5100-Spin-offs-και-spin-outs&highlight=spin+off

I know we're not looking for an equivalent term in English, but in order (for me anyway) to make sense of φυγοκεντρηθει and the following highlighted sentence .. I think of it as - Pasok being (possibly) spun out or spun off into its separate constituent parts, thus forming separate smaller companies. Pasok is an organisation and perhaps can be treated and imagined metaphorically as a company ? .. and a centrifuge "spins off" and separates elements after all.
So we are talking about a "political (or company) centrifuge" here (to my way of thinking and making sense of it anyway).


> το ΠΑΣΟΚ ίσως φυγοκεντρηθεί σε εκσυγχρονιστές - νεοφιλελεύθερους, λαϊκιστές - πατριώτες, κεντρώους κ.λπ.


----------



## pontios (Nov 16, 2011)

I should correct something in my above post .. I had it back to front.
In the highlighted sentence - Pasok isn't what's going to be spun out here of course .. it's its constituents parts that will in fact become the resultant spin offs i.e. νεοφιλελεύθερους, λαϊκιστές - πατριώτες, κεντρώους - the factions within the party are the various spin offs.
So in effect the sentence may be saying that .. Pasok may seek/choose to spin off its various factions.,,even though it's probably stated it more like Pasok may be centrifuged/separated into its constituent factions.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2011)

Καλή η σκέψη σου, pontios, για το πώς θα αποδίδαμε τη χρήση του Ξυδάκη, αλλά δεν θα προσπαθούσα να περιγράψω τις φυγόκεντρες δυνάμεις στα αγγλικά. Μάλλον θα έμενα σε κάτι απλό: _the party may split / break up / disintegrate / splinter into_... Ιδιαίτερα η παθητική _may be centrifuged / separated_ μού δίνει την εντύπωση ότι κάποιος κινεί τα νήματα (ή τον... φυγοκεντρωτή). Αν ήθελα παρακινδυνευμένους νεολογισμούς, τότε _may centrifuge into_. Αλλά δεν θα το άγγιζα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2020)

Ενημέρωση:

Το Χρηστικό προτιμά τη *φυγοκέντριση*, αλλά παραθέτει και τη _φυγοκέντρηση_.
Το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ έχει (τώρα) μόνο τη *φυγοκέντριση*.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 26, 2020)

nickel said:


> Ενημέρωση:
> 
> Το Χρηστικό προτιμά τη *φυγοκέντριση*, αλλά παραθέτει και τη _φυγοκέντρηση_.
> Το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ έχει (τώρα) μόνο τη *φυγοκέντριση*.


Στον ΕΘΕΓ, και σε αναζήτηση λήμματος (οπότε πιάνει όλες τις πτώσεις), έχουμε: έξι (6) φυγοκέντριση και είκοσι εννέα (29) φυγοκέντρηση. Συν το ότι ο ορθογράφος στον Chrome κοκκινίζει μόνο το _φυγοκέντριση_ (το Word τα κοκκινίζει και τα δύο).


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 26, 2020)

Προσθέτω κι αυτό εδώ, από το Λεξικό Χημικών Όρων του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, για να υπάρχει:








(στην παλιά έντυπη έκδοση υπάρχει μόνο το «φυγοκεντρώ»).


----------

